# does anyone rebuild tecumseh engines



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

wondering if anyone rebuilds restores tecumseh engine? Is it worth it? Seeing that they are no longer making these.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Mike
Depends on the need and the desire. You can get years of dependable service from a rebuilt Tec engine, but it will cost a bit in parts, and most don't have the equipment on hand to do it right. I personally am a retired old school guy who enjoys the process and the thrill of restoring a piece of history. I have the equipment and the time. For me, it's definitely worth the effort. MH


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I guess it would depend on need. Since the engines originally cost about $350 to make and they never were used for power sports like snowmobiles or personal watercraft or ATV'S. Today it is easy to buy a rebuilt engine for these things but as to small engines there is just not enough money to be made so you have to rely on your local small engine repair shops and dealership s to fix them. Plus the majority of Tecumseh were old L head engines which have been discontinued for environmental reasons. I used to do maintenance and small engines for the most part are much more disposable then larger engines are.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've rebuilt a few of them, to do it right with new parts really isn't worth it most of the time. You can buy a new Chinese Honda clone for less than the price of the parts to rebuild a Tecumseh and the clone will be more reliable, start easier and be easier on fuel. About the only time it's worth it is if it's a dual shaft Tecumseh or it's tightly integrated into something (like a generator) making replacing the engine with something else difficult.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

I think it depends on what's broken. Valves and carburetors are readily available and cheap enough to be replaced by anyone with some mechanical aptitude. Beyond that, I think re-powering is more economical.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Repower is the most economical way. But... some folks want to keep them all original. I would never repower my dads '67 ariens.

The mini bike crowd also prefer to keep them original.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

scrappy said:


> Repower is the most economical way. But... some folks want to keep them all original. I would never repower my dads '67 ariens.
> 
> The mini bike crowd also prefer to keep them original.


Yes, the 1973 Ariens I just bought wouldn't look right with a shiny new OHV engine on it. I'm repairing its engine right now and hopefully it'll be reliable for years to come.
I've probably spent half the cost of a Harbor Freight motor on it, but I like keeping old things running!


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

If you are looking for a project it is worth it.
I doubt a chinese engine will ever be around as long as this one has, and parts can be harder to find for the newer chinese stuff.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

Bob E said:


> If you are looking for a project it is worth it.
> I doubt a chinese engine will ever be around as long as this one has, and parts can be harder to find for the newer chinese stuff.



wow i just gave one of those away and got me a used crafstman chipper shredder to replace it. was cutting down pines and needed the chipper part. still ran great


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I've fed a few small branches through that thing. It sure wasn't happy, but the little LAV is almost unstoppable.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

Are there any non Tec dual shaft replacement motors out there? Us dual guys get the shaft with repowering.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

jermar said:


> Are there any non Tec dual shaft replacement motors out there? Us dual guys get the shaft with repowering.


Not that I am aware of since I have only seen single shaft engines. A forum member here must be a machinist since he modified a Predator 212cc to a dual shaft engine. I guess if you know what you are doing it could be done.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Bob E said:


> I've fed a few small branches through that thing. It sure wasn't happy, but the little LAV is almost unstoppable.



yeeah!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

jermar said:


> Are there any non Tec dual shaft replacement motors out there? Us dual guys get the shaft with repowering.


I think Briggs had a couple smaller HP dual shafts for tillers.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

I agree with the comments above. From an economical perspective, it's hard to beat a honda clone motor for < $100. However, for my '60's machines, I'm keeping them powered by era-proper Tec motors. I rebuilt a few and it's a labor of love.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

WestminsterFJR said:


> I agree with the comments above. From an economical perspective, it's hard to beat a honda clone motor for < $100. However, for my '60's machines, I'm keeping them powered by era-proper Tec motors. I rebuilt a few and it's a labor of love.


Not only is it $100 it also runs great too. I have 3 Predator engines and all of them run great. The Honda clones start with 1 to 2 pulls of the recoil every time.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Shryp said:


> I think Briggs had a couple smaller HP dual shafts for tillers.


They did, I have a few of them here. 1 4hp and I think I have a couple of 5hp variations. You can piece together a snow engine using a tiller engine block and shrouds from a snowblower engine but they're pretty old engines now too so you're not really any further ahead.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Just wondering, to the O.P., when you say 'rebuild' what exactly do you mean? Is it really shot throughout or just down on compression/power a little?

Got one of those little Chinese-made engines on the chipper (LCT MAXX 208cc/6.5hp), hard to fault it really but if the old Tecumseh just needs rings and a honing I'd maybe do that, if it were mine...

Agreed with earlier comments: If something's been around 20+ years you can be pretty sure a solid repair will keep it around for another 20... not so sure about that with the newer stuff...


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a few tecumseh engines that I think are worth rebuilding. I just refuse to throw out. Also have a few that have holes in the side of the block. I stripped down most of the components and sell on ebay. Anyone from north east that can use these internal parts?


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

When I mean rebuild I mean neglected and left for dead outside for years semi-seized. Not an engine that has been ran dry of oil or threw a rod.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

AriensProMike said:


> When I mean rebuild I mean neglected and left for dead outside for years semi-seized. Not an engine that has been ran dry of oil or threw a rod.


Your local small engine guy can rebuild your Tecumseh. However it can be expensive when compared to repowering with a new OHV that for the most part will be more reliable and much more fuel efficient. As to large rebuild places nationwide they do not exist because for the most part there is not enough money to be made rebuilding a small engine that can easily be replaced by a great running OHV engine for as little as $100 dollars. I also feel the others posters here answered your question very well too.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

You could pull it apart pretty quick down to the level you need to, scrub it up, hone it, and whatever else, and re-gasket.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Ditto, yeah... If that's the case I'd open it up and see... Nothing to lose.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been impressed with the number of posts on here from folks who have re-powered their machines with the predator engines from Harbor Freight. I'd probably consider doing that rather than rebuilding an engine. Cost wise taking into account labor and what not I bet it would come out to be about the same price, yet you get the satisfaction of knowing it's a new block, engine, and what not.


----------



## DANMAN (Feb 15, 2015)

mike what city are you located?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

AriensProMike said:


> wondering if anyone rebuilds restores tecumseh engine? Is it worth it? Seeing that they are no longer making these.


engine rebuilding is a general overall skill, it's not brand specific. that's like saying does anyone do heart surgery on Americans. after perusing this message board the past year or so, one thing is apparent- there is a general lack of knowledge of the internal combustion engine- yet these machines are in our everyday life. not a good thing. a 10 year old can rebuild a Tec. engine, that's just how simple they are. get a junk engine, take it apart, and put it back together again, repeatedly. soon you'll realize how simple they are. when an engine "wears out" usually it's just the rings get worn. take it apart, put rings on the old piston, and put the piston back in the hole, presto it's fixed. the added costs are the gaskets that need to be replaced to gain access. that's really all there is to it. I hone the cylinder to a cross hatch, but to be honest you could get away with just putting the rings in.

what amazes me is, just how good these old Tecumseh and Briggs engines are. all my machines sit outside covered in ice and snow, and one of them is 53 years old this year. the newest one is 37 years old. yet they start and run. what more could you ask for ?

of the 10 blowers I own, all this age, only ONE has a seized engine. and I'd bet Vegas odds I can rebuild that one, when I get to it. we are talking very basic, simple machines here. nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Danman, I am in Woburn, MA


----------

